# Echo, die etwas andere Gilde



## Aamara (26. Februar 2015)

Seid gegrüßt!

Wir, die Gilde Echo, sind eine Gilde der etwas anderen Art und auf dem EU-Server Nethersturm beheimatet. Wir sind eine kleine Gilde mit momentan 20 aktiven Mitgliedern und betreiben nebenher ein kleines Levelstop-Projekt mit einer Levelstopgilde. Der Spaß steht, wie soll es auch anders sein, bei uns im Vordergrund. Da wir hier einen Teil unserer Freizeit verbringen, ist uns ein angenehmes und stressfreies Gildenklima sehr wichtig.

Wir spielen überwiegend nach Feierabend und wollen uns neben WoD auch mal die alten Raids der jeweiligen Addons noch einmal mit Levelstops anschauen bzw. sie den Neulingen einmal zeigen. Wir betreiben keine bierernsten Levelstops sonder nutzen diese nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Einige von uns spielen intensiver, einige sind Gelegenheitsspieler und andere wiederum sind noch Neulinge bzw. Wiedereinsteiger und müssen sich noch einleben im PVE. Unsere Raidabende sind locker, aber dennoch erfolgsorientiert.

Für Instanzen sind wir täglich zu haben aber auch diverse andere Sachen, wie z.B. Erfolge oder gemeinsames Ruf farmen wird bei uns regelmäßig unternommen. Was die Berufe angeht sind wir gut abgedeckt und versorgen uns größtenteils gildenintern selber. Vom Level her sind bei uns im Moment überwiegend 80er und 100er vorhanden.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr auch gerne mit uns vorab im TS quatschen! Einfach mal Cecîle/Fione oder meine Wenigkeit Aamara/Neeria anschreiben. Alternativ sucht uns einfach unter Kontakte > Wer > Gilde > Echo.

Du bist ein kompletter Neuling im MMO-Geschäft? Kein Problem, mit Geduld und Spucke kriegen wir alles hin.

Interessierten bitten wir zwecks Kennenlernen ein bisschen über sich in unserem Forum zu schreiben bzw. könnt ihr uns auch gerne In-Game anschreiben oder per Battel-Tag.

Was kannst du von uns erwarten?


geselliges Beisammensein im TS
bei uns gibts keine Karteileichen
geduldige und lärmresistente Raidleiter
großes Verständnis für das Privatleben
Forum, Raidplaner und TS stellen wir bereit
eine freundliche und lockere Gildenatmosphäre
raiden und Spaß dabei haben- für uns kein Widerspruch
hilfsbereite Mitspieler (vom Gelegenheits- bis zum Vielspieler ist alles bei uns vertreten)
Welche Voraussetzungen solltest du mitbringen?


viel Humor
TS-Nutzung
Forenaktivität
Beteiligung am Levelstop-Projekt
Geduld und Ausdauer wenns mal nicht so klappt
Lust dich mit deiner Klasse und dem Content auseinanderzusetzen
Zum Schluss noch ein kurzer Gilden-Überblick:

Fraktion: Allianz

Teamspeakserver: vorhanden
Rollenspiel: wird derzeit nicht betrieben (wenn Interesse besteht treffen wir uns aber gerne)
Server: PVE: EU-Nethersturm
Ausrichtung: PVE / Casual / lockerer Levelstop
Alter: Mitte 20 bis Ende 40 (der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ca. 28- 32)
Gildengründung: 12. April 2014
Raids: Sonntags von 20:00-22:00 Uhr
Bewerbung: http://wowgilden.net/echos/forum_195419.html
Kontakt: über unsere Homepage oder ingame an Cecîle/Fione bzw. Cathasaigh#2459 oder meine Wenigkeit Aamara/Neeria bzw. Squall8502#2853


----------

